# Parasite in Toads Eye!!!



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

http://bitsandpieces.us/2011/11/21/frog-with-a-parasite-in-its-eye/

I hope I NEVER EVER see this in one of my frogs! Can this even be treated? Do you think he still has sight?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There is a recent article on Rhabdius pseudospaerocephalus infections in 
marine toads (Herpetologists' League Journals - Interactions Between Infective Helminth Larvae and Their Anuran Hosts) . Apparently the parasites are able to get into the toads by penetrating through the eyes of the toads. I suspect that they would respond to several worming agents but there could be an impact on the toad with from the death of the worms causing an immune response. 


Ed


----------

